# Tarkett Vanguard Quick Loc Hardwood Floor



## mccollde (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you have any luck? I am looking for the exact same thing.


----------



## redheads55 (Oct 4, 2010)

*usa5921 oak wheat tarkett*

did either one of you have any luck finding a similar floor? I am looking for the same exact thing. We finished our dining room in it and now want to do the kitchen. 

Oh, and be VERY careful - there is an online flooring sales company selling a 'tarkett oak wheat' which is NOT the same as the usa5921. It is a plastic laminate.  Glad I paid for a sample before ordering a pallet-full! :thumbup:

Thanks for any assistance you can provide. :thumbsup:


----------



## macon64 (Nov 1, 2010)

*tarkett usa5921*

I'm in a similar situation. I need 4 boxes of Oak Wheat or another color, as long as it's the 7.5" 9/16" 47.25" QuikLoc system, that Home Depot doesn't handle anymore. Has anyone found any color of this same system?


----------



## redheads55 (Oct 4, 2010)

I continued searching and have had no luck at all. Home Depot said there is nothing we can do. Another flooring company told me that in their list of 'superceded products' this line is not mentioned. My contractor says that is one good reason to go with plain-old hardwood instead... LOL.

If you find anything post it so we will all know, please!


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

why are so many DYI people attracted to click lock flooring? this is the 3rd post i've read in 5 minutes about them.


----------



## redheads55 (Oct 4, 2010)

I cannot answer for others but we want a floor in a below-grade application and the click-lock is suited to that better than real wood. In our first application it was used in a wet area with large dogs (2 great dames) coming across it constantly. 5 years later it still looks great. The Real Oak trim and stairs (made with hardwood strips) look much more worn/discolored than the floor in that same room.


----------



## grnhawk1 (Jul 25, 2011)

*QuickLoc USA5921*

I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


----------



## ttr13r (Jul 27, 2011)

Try calling the vendor...sometimes they have leftover product, sometimes they won't admit to that, but if you talk to the right person they will try to help. Apparently there are a few of you out there looking for the same product/color/style/etc....good luck!


----------



## leswash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you still have the boxes available? Trying to repair after a water leak.......


----------



## leswash (Aug 30, 2011)

grnhawk1 said:


> I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


 Do you still have these available?


----------



## leswash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are these still available?


----------



## kbrown (Nov 5, 2011)

*i would like to buy*



grnhawk1 said:


> I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


 do you still have this flooring?


----------



## kbrown (Nov 5, 2011)

do you still have this flooring?


----------



## jeff1163 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Extra Tarkett Vanguard QuikLoc Oak Wheat 5921*

I have 14+ boxes of this product all but 2 unopened. Please advise if anyone still has need of this product.


----------



## wecarr (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, I need 7 boxes do you still have the material. [email protected]


----------



## jeff1163 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent an e-mail to [email protected]. I do still have 14+boxes of the subject flooring and my location is in west central Ohio.

If others are interested please advise. Thanks


----------



## wecarr (Apr 18, 2012)

How much do you want for the material?


----------



## jeff1163 (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's say individual boxes for $60 but it can go for $48 per box if you want all 14... 4 extra pieces thrown in free. I recollect paying about $700 all in originally. The material has been stored in the house since purchased so it is still as good as new.

Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## wecarr (Apr 18, 2012)

*Tarkett Vanguard Quick Loc Hardwood*

I need you to sell and send me a small sample to be sure this s what I need, a peice that will fit in a legal envelop or a label out of one box should be enough if all is right I will buy all 14 boxes. I will pay postage via paypal or Fedx cod


----------



## tabluck (May 8, 2012)

*Vanguard Tarquet Oak Wheat #5921*

If you still have this flooring available please let me know. Looking for oak wheat (#5921)


----------



## getter done (Sep 24, 2012)

jeff1163 said:


> I have 14+ boxes of this product all but 2 unopened. Please advise if anyone still has need of this product.


 i still need them do u still have them.


----------



## getter done (Sep 24, 2012)

*please read*

I am looking for Tarkett wood Vanguard Oat Wheat Quick Loc (USA5921) about 60 sq ft.


----------



## Skayanne (Oct 26, 2012)

*Usa5921*

I am looking for 1 to 2 boxes of vanguard USA5921 Tarkett Oak Wheat Quikloc engineered wood flooring.


----------



## JHale (Oct 27, 2012)

I am looking for 3 boxes of USA5921 Oak wheat Iarkett Vanguard Quiklock flooring. I'm in Columbus OH and if you're withn 100 miles I will pick uo the material if you have it for sale. My email is [email protected]. If I don't find the oak, I will have 1 box (+starters/ends) that I will sell.


----------



## jimd215 (Dec 28, 2012)

*I have 8 boxes*

I have 8 full boxes. 118sq of this flooring and I need to get rid of all 8 at once. I leave the negotiations to you. I am located in Philadelphia Pa. yes, the impossible to get 9/16 thick 7 1/2 wide tarkett vanguard flooring.


----------



## jimd215 (Dec 28, 2012)

*8 boxes*

8 boxes. philadelphia pa, [email protected]


----------



## simotre1 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Do you still have the 5 boxes*



grnhawk1 said:


> I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


Do you still have the five boxes


----------



## jimd215 (Dec 28, 2012)

*you still need the 5?*



simotre1 said:


> Do you still have the five boxes


I will sell you 5 boxes of the 8, where are you located


----------



## djdeluxe (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm looking for 80ft. of the USA5921 Oak wheat Iarkett Vanguard Quiklock flooring. I'm will to pay for shipping. If anyone has it please email me at [email protected].


----------



## cpearson (Feb 21, 2013)

*tarkett vanguard quikloc red oak natural 5920 needed!*

i know this flooring is d/c by home depot and can't find it anywhere. i have 1/2 box left and need 3 boxes to make a water damage repair. I need Tarkett Vanguard Quikloc Red Oak Natural USA5920. Anyone have any, know where i can get it or can recommend an alternate replacement?


----------



## djdeluxe (Jan 24, 2013)

I had the same problem and could not find it anywhere. The closest replacement which is pretty close I found was the Kahr's Cherry Savannah. Hope this helps. And if anyone knows where to find this Tarkett Vanguard Quikloc Red Oak Natural USA5920 please let me know as well.


----------



## jimd215 (Dec 28, 2012)

*I still have 4 boxes left that have to be taken all at once*

If you are interested in the remaining 4 boxes please contact me at [email protected] I am located in Philadelphia,PA.


----------



## jackbquick (Mar 21, 2013)

*Needed Harris Tarkett Vanguard Oak Wheat Hardwood Flooring*

I am in need of one box of Harris Tarkett Vanguard Oak Wheat hardwood flooring. Can anyone help me? Please email me at: [email protected]


----------



## pozman6 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Is this flooring still for sale*



kbrown said:


> do you still have this flooring?


 
I am in need of this flooring. Do you still have it for sale? You can reach me at my email address [email protected]


----------



## pozman6 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Flloring*



jeff1163 said:


> I have 14+ boxes of this product all but 2 unopened. Please advise if anyone still has need of this product.


 
Do you still have this flooring? I am in need of this flooring for a repair. You can reach me at my email address [email protected]


----------



## pozman6 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Flooring needed*



simotre1 said:


> Do you still have the five boxes


 
I am interested. Do you still have the flooring available? Here is my email address [email protected]


----------



## pozman6 (Mar 27, 2013)

*flooring needed*



pozman6 said:


> I am interested. Do you still have the flooring available?
> 
> Here is my email address [email protected]


 I am interested in the flooring.


----------



## jackbquick (Mar 21, 2013)

*Harris Tarkett Vanguard Oak Wheat Flooring*

I am in need of two boxes of Harris Tarkett Oak Wheat flooring to repair pet urine stains. Also, is there an unfinished flooring that could be stained and polyed instead of using the Oak Wheat? [email protected]


----------



## josiebyt235 (Apr 26, 2013)

Are you still looking for some of the Tarkett Oak Wheat flooring? We had extra from our family room install, but it wasn't enough to do the bedroom, so we won't be able to use ours. Attaching a pic of the label for you.


----------



## jackbquick (Mar 21, 2013)

I found a cherry laminate from Harris Tarkett that matched pretty good. Thanks for your reply to my thread.....


----------



## mullet man (May 21, 2013)

*usa 5921 oak wheat*



josiebyt235 said:


> Are you still looking for some of the Tarkett Oak Wheat flooring? We had extra from our family room install, but it wasn't enough to do the bedroom, so we won't be able to use ours. Attaching a pic of the label for you.


im looking for some do you have any let ty


----------



## Mathteacher (May 21, 2013)

Me! Need Vanguard Oak Wheat


----------



## Mathteacher (May 21, 2013)

Need some of your flooring. Do you still have any left?


----------



## mechengprof (Jun 10, 2013)

*Tarkett Vanguard Quikloc Red Oak Natural USA5920*



cpearson said:


> i know this flooring is d/c by home depot and can't find it anywhere. i have 1/2 box left and need 3 boxes to make a water damage repair. I need Tarkett Vanguard Quikloc Red Oak Natural USA5920. Anyone have any, know where i can get it or can recommend an alternate replacement?


I have 5 boxes of this flooring left over from a job. one is unopened, but the other 4 are good. Let me know if you are still needing this material.


----------



## Mathteacher (May 21, 2013)

*Vanguard flooring*

I need about six boards. Do you have a cost for me?

Howard Weinstein
(904) 300-3208


----------



## mechengprof (Jun 10, 2013)

Mathteacher said:


> I need about six boards. Do you have a cost for me?
> 
> Howard Weinstein
> (904) 300-3208


Six boards is approximately 15 sf. Say $3 per sf plus shipping. I am in Clemson, SC, so not sure what shipping would come to. But make sure mine is the right color for you. Mine is Red Oak Natural. Didn't you need the Oak Wheat? If I am remembering correctly, mine is not going to match yours too closely. Just let me know.


----------



## Richmoon (Jul 22, 2013)

*Help!!! Need flooring*



josiebyt235 said:


> Are you still looking for some of the Tarkett Oak Wheat flooring? We had extra from our family room install, but it wasn't enough to do the bedroom, so we won't be able to use ours. Attaching a pic of the label for you.


Do you by any chance have this flooring still? We are have to replace some boards from water damage 

Ghans


----------



## mechengprof (Jun 10, 2013)

*Tarket Vanguard Red Oak*

Yes, I have 5 boxes. How much do you need? It would be $3 per sq.ft. plus shipping. I am in Clemson, SC.


----------



## josiebyt235 (Apr 26, 2013)

I apologize, but have not been able to get back into this site until today.

Ghans, Do you still need some Oak Wheat or are you all set?


----------



## Richmoon (Jul 22, 2013)

*Help!! Need flooring*

Mecheng, do you have oak wheat? i thought i saw where you had red oak natural. Do you know about what shipping would be?

Josie, I still need 4 boxes of the oak wheat. Do you have price you can quote me?

Do either of you have a contact information? You may reach me at [email protected]

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ineedwood (Jul 30, 2013)

grnhawk1 said:


> I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


ME!!! I need 3 boxes immediately.... I bought mine about 5 years ago on clearance at home depot. We started installing it this past weekend... and found out that we are going to need more than what we have here. Woops?! PLEASE let me know if you still have any of yours available. I cant find this stuff anywhere!

Thanks so much,
Traci
[email protected]
or cell # (763)439-1317


----------



## Ineedwood (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you by any chance have the oak wheat flooring? We are 3 boxes short.... My email is [email protected] or my cell # is (763)439-1317.

Thanks so much,
Traci


----------



## tootie8999 (Aug 14, 2013)

mechengprof said:


> Yes, I have 5 boxes. How much do you need? It would be $3 per sq.ft. plus shipping. I am in Clemson, SC.


 Do you still have this


----------



## tootie8999 (Aug 14, 2013)

tootie8999 said:


> Do you still have this


 If you do please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Zorro321 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Tarkett Vanguard Red Oak Natural*



mechengprof said:


> Six boards is approximately 15 sf. Say $3 per sf plus shipping. I am in Clemson, SC, so not sure what shipping would come to. But make sure mine is the right color for you. Mine is Red Oak Natural. Didn't you need the Oak Wheat? If I am remembering correctly, mine is not going to match yours too closely. Just let me know.


 
Do you have any available? We are needing any we can find to repair water damage: [email protected]


----------



## smidog (Aug 21, 2013)

*Vanguard QuickLoc USA 5920*



jeff1163 said:


> I have 14+ boxes of this product all but 2 unopened. Please advise if anyone still has need of this product.


Do you still have these boxes? If so, I will buy from you. I need for extending my living room. Call 302-229-5487 if available. Thanks.


----------



## cire1 (Aug 20, 2013)

josiebyt235 said:


> I apologize, but have not been able to get back into this site until today.
> 
> Ghans, Do you still need some Oak Wheat or are you all set?


i need three boxes (this is panax)


----------



## cire1 (Aug 20, 2013)

please call me (anyone) if you have tarkett oak wheat engineered wood flooring that I can buy. 352-376-0297


----------



## Sjsb (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi I am also looking for oak wheat quick loc flooringI am new to this so need help .
I had water damage and need about 3 to 4 boxes
Please email me at [email protected] if anyone has some 
Thanks


----------



## meto112 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi:
I am looking to buy four package of around 60 sft tarkett vanguard quickloc OAK WHEAT USA5921 package. PLease email me with costs [email protected]


----------



## RMILLER1026 (Nov 8, 2013)

I am looking for Red Oak Natural usa5920 does anyone have any? please let me know call me at 9044036676


----------



## RMILLER1026 (Nov 8, 2013)

do you still have this? Please call me if you do I can pick it up 904-403-6676


----------



## Fitchick (Dec 3, 2013)

*Water damage! Need Tarkett V. quikloc Red oak natural*



mechengprof said:


> I have 5 boxes of this flooring left over from a job. one is unopened, but the other 4 are good. Let me know if you are still needing this material.


Searching for this online and came upon this thread. If you still have some, that would be great! [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## jsyms (Jan 25, 2014)

*Need Tarkett Vanguard oak Wheat USA5921*

I need 13 cases to cover 180 sqft area, if you have that many here is my email, I will pay for shipping also. [email protected]

thx


----------



## jptate71 (Feb 21, 2014)

Need Tarkett USA5921 Oak Wheat (a few boxes). Anyone still have any?


----------



## angellmarsha (Mar 31, 2014)

*laminate floor*



grnhawk1 said:


> I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


 I have a customer looking for one box,any chance after all this time you still have those boxes?


----------



## bellagirl (Apr 15, 2014)

Help I am looking for Tarkett vanguard in wheat color . Please let me know if anyone has any I live in downers grove il


----------



## bellagirl (Apr 15, 2014)

angellmarsha said:


> I have a customer looking for one box,any chance after all this time you still have those boxes?


Do you still have this flooring


----------



## rockford8100 (Aug 3, 2014)

*QuikLoc Red Oak Natural Available*

I have 11 unopened boxes of Vanguard QuikLoc Red Oak Natural (USA 5920) to sell at my cost (plus any shipment costs). Each box covers 14.75 sq ft, and all have been stored inside a climate controlled area. If interested, please contact me asap.


----------



## tabluck (May 8, 2012)

*Flooring Needed*

Let me know purchase price of these boxes please. You can contact me at 225-278-7575 Thanks


----------



## tabluck (May 8, 2012)

*Oak Wheat #5921*

I am in need of Harris Tarkett Oak Wheat #5921 to match my kitchen floors to my living area. If anyone stumbles across any please contact me at 225-278-7575. I am in Louisiana. Thanks!


----------



## hbat2n (Aug 19, 2014)

*Looking for boxes usa5920*



rockford8100 said:


> I have 11 unopened boxes of Vanguard QuikLoc Red Oak Natural (USA 5920) to sell at my cost (plus any shipment costs). Each box covers 14.75 sq ft, and all have been stored inside a climate controlled area. If interested, please contact me asap.


Please let me know if you still have fa couple of boxes. Thank you.


----------



## Jslay (Aug 19, 2014)

*Red Oak Natural*

Can use 4 boxes of Red Oak Natural USA 5920 if you still have it available.


----------



## rockford8100 (Aug 3, 2014)

*3 boxes remaining*

I now have 3 unopened boxes remaining of Vanguard QuikLoc Red Oak Natural (USA 5920) to sell at my cost (plus any shipping costs to send them to you). Each box covers 14.75 sq ft, and all have been stored inside a climate controlled area.

Please contact me via this site's PM or at [email protected]. I don't have enough posts yet to be permitted to send a PM in response, so any message to me should include another way to contact you.


----------



## 05jrroberts (Sep 28, 2014)

*I have about 16-17 boxes of Vanguard Tarkett Rustic Oak Golden*

I have about 16-17 boxes of Vanguard Tarkett Rustic Oak Golden QuickLoc (USA5923). 9/16" thick X 7-1/2" wide. 14.75 SF 30lbs per box. I put it all down in my living room only to realize that I did not have enough for my entryway and hall. I live in the Austin area in TX. Can provide pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## m5morgan (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm looking for this product in Oak Wheat Harris Tarkett Vanguard TapTight flooring system. I only need one box. Do you still have some left?

[email protected]


----------



## m5morgan (Nov 3, 2014)

Hopefully you still have some of this product (Harris Tarkett Vanguard TapTight Oak-Wheat. I only need one box. [email protected]


----------



## cpearson (Feb 21, 2013)

*anyone have extras of this d/c floor?*

looking for 3 boxes of Tarkett Vanguard Quikloc Red Oak Natural USA5920. Anyone have any, know where i can get it or recommend an alternative? please email [email protected] thnx


----------



## cpearson (Feb 21, 2013)

*any left?*



rockford8100 said:


> I have 11 unopened boxes of Vanguard QuikLoc Red Oak Natural (USA 5920) to sell at my cost (plus any shipment costs). Each box covers 14.75 sq ft, and all have been stored inside a climate controlled area. If interested, please contact me asap.



By chance, do you still have any of this flooring left? [email protected]


----------



## Paterson ReStor (Nov 29, 2014)

*Tarkett Oak Wheat USA5921*

Anyone still need these? I have 8 boxes and a small amount in a ninth box. I am located in Wayne New Jersey. I believe the original price of this stuff was $60 a box. I would let it go for $45 a box. (If you can show me a cheaper price, from a reputable site, I would match it!)


----------



## belindab (Dec 31, 2014)

*Looking for 4 boxes of Vanguard in "Oak Wheat" color. Is this the color you have?*



Paterson ReStor said:


> Anyone still need these? I have 8 boxes and a small amount in a ninth box. I am located in Wayne New Jersey. I believe the original price of this stuff was $60 a box. I would let it go for $45 a box. (If you can show me a cheaper price, from a reputable site, I would match it!)


Please let me know if you still have the Vanguard flooring, and if it is in the "Oak Wheat" color. [email protected]


----------



## lsambiggsam (Jan 9, 2015)

kbrown said:


> do you still have this flooring?


 do you still have the oak wheat usa5921 vanguard


----------



## CTsailordan (Feb 5, 2015)

Had a roof leak. Need to replace a section of flooring, Tarkett Oak Wheat USA 5921 UPC 617068120832. Great looking floor but very susceptible to moisture, shrinking and expanding. Wished I went with real flooring or all synthetic. Any one have any or know where I can find some?

Thanks!!!

Tarkett Vanguard Quikloc, "Oak Wheat USA 5921 UPC 617068120832"


----------



## CTsailordan (Feb 5, 2015)

Had a roof leak. Need to replace a section of flooring, Tarkett Oak Wheat USA 5921 UPC 617068120832. Great looking floor but very susceptible to moisture, shrinking and expanding. Wished I went with real flooring or all synthetic. 
Looking for: Tarkett Vanguard Quikloc, "Oak Wheat USA 5921 UPC 617068120832"

Please contact me at, [email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## Latrelll (Apr 15, 2015)

*Tarkett Rustic Oak Golden*

I'm looking for more Tarkett Rustic Oak Golden (USA5923) engineered wood flooring. Do you still have 16+ boxes available? If so, I'd be interested in talking with you further about it. Please advise.


----------



## jmathison (Jul 30, 2015)

*Oak Wheat*



Paterson ReStor said:


> Anyone still need these? I have 8 boxes and a small amount in a ninth box. I am located in Wayne New Jersey. I believe the original price of this stuff was $60 a box. I would let it go for $45 a box. (If you can show me a cheaper price, from a reputable site, I would match it!)


Hi, I'm very interested in getting my hands on anyone's excess supply of Oak Wheat Quickloc engineered floor. We need to make a repair. Please reach out if you have any available! Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## Richie7307 (Oct 14, 2015)

*I have 9 1/2 boxes Oak Wheat USA5921*

I am looking for 3 boxes Oak Wheat USA5921. Please let me know. [email protected]. 2812170612


----------



## Richie7307 (Oct 14, 2015)

Richie7307 said:


> I am looking for 3 boxes Oak Wheat USA5921. Please let me know. [email protected]. 2812170612


I have 9 1/2 boxes of this flooring.


----------



## usagibsons (Nov 11, 2015)

Richie7307 said:


> I have 9 1/2 boxes of this flooring.


Do you still have some? Where are you located? I need USA5921 Oak Wheat.

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Richie7307 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes. I still have the 9 1/2 boxes. I am in Houston Texas.


----------



## jltolan (Nov 26, 2015)

HELLO CPEARSON,

I HAVE THE SAME FLOORING. Brand New. RED OAK NATURAL USA5920
iF YOUR STILL INTERESTED i WOULD LIKE TO CALL YOU WITH DETAILS.

I LIVE IN ATLANTA,GA 678-5845263 OR [email protected],NET

PLEASE REPLY in email WITH PHONE NUMBER IF INTERESTED ALSO IF NOT INTERESTED. THANK YOU 
REGARDS
JOHN


----------



## dicentra61 (Jan 5, 2016)

*USA5921 Oak Wheat*

I'm coming into this thread late: Does anyone still have this flooring available--such as Richie7307?

I have a room 12x17 that I need to redo entirely. Could use some for the hallway which had water damage too.

Thank you,
Anna D. 
Minneapolis MN


----------



## jcrawford2 (Mar 6, 2016)

grnhawk1 said:


> I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


 I need those 5 boxes. how can I get them? please reply asap


----------



## repair3 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: QuickLoc USA5921*

Is there any chance you still have one box of these boards?


----------



## connie122 (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Tarkett Oak Wheat USA5921*



Paterson ReStor said:


> Anyone still need these? I have 8 boxes and a small amount in a ninth box. I am located in Wayne New Jersey. I believe the original price of this stuff was $60 a box. I would let it go for $45 a box. (If you can show me a cheaper price, from a reputable site, I would match it!)


Do you still have the Oak Wheat quikloc available? I am looking for 9 boxes. Thanks


----------



## connie122 (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Extra Tarkett Vanguard QuikLoc Oak Wheat 5921*



jeff1163 said:


> I have 14+ boxes of this product all but 2 unopened. Please advise if anyone still has need of this product.


Hi,
I know your post is from a long time ago but I just had water damage and I'm looking for Tarkett Quicloc Vanguard. I had saved some but I still need more for the repairs. It's USA5921, 14.75 square feet per box. 9/16" thick, 7-1/2"wide, 47-1/4"long. My floor is ten years old.
Thank you!


----------



## connie122 (Jan 15, 2017)

josiebyt235 said:


> Are you still looking for some of the Tarkett Oak Wheat flooring? We had extra from our family room install, but it wasn't enough to do the bedroom, so we won't be able to use ours. Attaching a pic of the label for you.


Do you still have this product available? I'm looking for nine boxes. Thank you.


----------



## connie122 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you still have the wood available?

Thanks


----------



## connie122 (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Tarkett Oak Wheat USA5921*

Do you still have the flooring available?

Thanks.


----------



## connie122 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you still have the flooring available?

Thanks.


----------



## connie122 (Jan 15, 2017)

*Re: Tarkett Oak Wheat USA5921*

Do you still have this available?

Thanks.


----------



## gypyffb (Apr 19, 2017)

I know these are some old replies, but I am in need of some replacement flooring for Oak Wheat USA5921 Tarkett 14.75 sq ft., 9/16" thick, 7 1/2" wide, 47 1/4 long. Is there any available? 
Thanks


----------



## Brown1960 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have four unopened 14.75 square feet cartons of the Oak Wheat 5921. I live in the Minneapolis St. Paul area. I need to sell in the next three weeks. Send email to [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Brown1960 (Jul 22, 2017)

connie122 said:


> Do you still have this available?
> 
> Thanks.





gypyffb said:


> I know these are some old replies, but I am in need of some replacement flooring for Oak Wheat USA5921 Tarkett 14.75 sq ft., 9/16" thick, 7 1/2" wide, 47 1/4 long. Is there any available?
> Thanks


I have four cartons and live in the Minneapolis St. Paul area. Please contact me at [email protected] if interested


----------



## joenmoe456 (Oct 1, 2018)

jltolan said:


> HELLO CPEARSON,
> 
> I HAVE THE SAME FLOORING. Brand New. RED OAK NATURAL USA5920
> iF YOUR STILL INTERESTED i WOULD LIKE TO CALL YOU WITH DETAILS.
> ...


I'm interested in flooring if you still have. Joe at [email protected]


----------



## joenmoe456 (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm looking for anyone who has the Vanguard Red Oak Flooring USA5920. I need 3-4 boxes. please e-mail me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## jodymills135 (Sep 28, 2019)

I have 4 boxes unopened at my father's house. He never had a chance to finish installing. Anyone interested? Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## eddy1955 (Oct 26, 2019)

*Re: QuickLoc USA5921*



grnhawk1 said:


> I have 5 boxes, never been opened of the Tarkett Wood, Vanguard QuikLoc in Oak wheat. Does anyone know of any buyers? thanks.


Do you still have these available, I need 3 boxes.


----------



## eddy1955 (Oct 26, 2019)

Do you still have these available. I need 3 boxes.


----------



## jodymills135 (Sep 28, 2019)

eddy1955 said:


> Do you still have these available. I need 3 boxes.



You can email me at [email protected] or text my cell 225-439-7904


my name is jody. And i have 5 boxes


----------



## jodymills135 (Sep 28, 2019)

I have 5 unopened boxes of Vanguard Quikloc Red Oak Natural (USA5920) email me at [email protected] or call my cell 225-439-7904. Jody


----------



## rosead777 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi, I am looking for (9) boxes of Tarkett Vanguard QuikLoc - Oak Wheat (USA5921) to finish our living room. Please contact me if anyone has extra boxes to sell, at [email protected]. I am in southeastern Kansas.


----------



## rosead777 (Dec 29, 2019)

*Re: QuickLoc USA5921*

Hi, saw your post on diychatroom. do you still have the boxes of Tarkett Vanguard Quickloc in Oak Wheat. I'm looking for 9 boxes.


----------



## poejoejoe (Jan 3, 2020)

*Re: QuickLoc USA5921*



rosead777 said:


> Hi, saw your post on diychatroom. do you still have the boxes of Tarkett Vanguard Quickloc in Oak Wheat. I'm looking for 9 boxes.


I have 5 boxes unopened as well. With Insilation included.
Tarkett Vanguard Quik Loc Oak Wheat USA5921

Email: [email protected]


----------



## NRN (Sep 19, 2021)

poejoejoe said:


> *Re: QuickLoc USA5921*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking for Tarkett Vanguard Quik Loc Oak Wheat USA5921. Does anyone know where I can find some unopened boxes of them?


----------



## NRN (Sep 19, 2021)

jeff1163 said:


> *Extra Tarkett Vanguard QuikLoc Oak Wheat 5921*
> 
> I have 14+ boxes of this product all but 2 unopened. Please advise if anyone still has need of this product.


Your post was in 2012, but there's no harm in asking if you still have any unopened boxes? Please let me know.


----------

